# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  شقيقة سعد بنية تطالب المحكمة بالحجز على أموال أخيها لإنقاذه

## الحصن نيوز

تواردت أنباء بأن شقيقة رجل الأعمال العراقي" سعد بنية" أقدمت على رفع دعوى قضائية على شقيقها لدى المحكمة المختصة، تطالبها فيها بإلقاء الحجز التحفظي على أموال أخيها وممتلكاته.
تلك الدعوى توحي في ظاهرها الشكلي بوجود خصومة بين الشقيقين، إلا أن شقيقة بنية أقدمت عليها في محاولة منها لإنقاذ أخيها؛ حيث يرى محللون في تلك الدعوى نوع من التحايل على القانون من أجل الحفاظ على أموال شقيقها وتهربه من دفع الالتزامات المالية الخاصة بالحكومة الأردنية والمساهمين.
وكان الحديث قد دار قانونيا حول صدور قرار قضائي يقضي بوضع إشارة الحجـز التحفـظي على أموال المستثمر العراقي "بنية"، وذلك بعد أن قامت



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

